# Turbo Update: installed Inovate wideband o2



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok this post is directed more towards wes.. and anyone else who is familiar wit the innovate motorsports wideband. LM-1. i took wes's advise and installed my LM-1 wideband into the stock o2 upstream sensor bung. right now i have the lm-1 wired to the ignition so it ocmes on right away. i am now able to have a visual display of my a/f ratio. i am also able to connect my laptop to the lm-1 now so that i can see a visual graph of the a/f . now the question is this. since the install of the wide band, the car is running richer then normal. since the lm-1 has to analog outputs i was able to feed the ecu a signal for narrow band, as well as the a/f gauge. the a/f guage is at the hightest green level (meaning rich) and doesn't move... the lm-1 shows that my a/f at idle is about 15.0 and varies from 14.9 to lil over 15.0. my FPR is set to stock spec. and i have left it like that. what is causing a that high of an a/f ratio. even while driving it now, the car has a second of hesitation becuase of the rich condtion. yes im running an open BOV. but that never made a difference before. the only thing i can think of, is i need to recalibrate the 02 sensor.
any ideas?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

15.0 to 14.9 is on the lean side but not to worry it should be approx. 14.7:1 at idle (stoich). The ECU will pull and advance to achieve this. It wil stay around that AF under partial throttle. The real question is what are the AF's under boost for a full gear pull? 

FWIW the lower the number th ericher it is!

And recirc. that BOV you ricer!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ohhh ok i see now. this will help to make sure my timing is set right as well. becuase if the base timing is off it throw off the a/f. i am going to recalibrate the wideband, like the manual says to, as well as double check my fuel pressure, and my timing to make sure they are all on the money. so that i can run a few pulls and see how it all works out. i'll have the laptop in the car with me with a friend so we can record and see live readings.
timing should be at 8 degrees
my plugs are at .030. (should i go lower)?
i still have to figure out how to adjust for the water injection. it comes on at about 9spi.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ohhh ok i see now. this will help to make sure my timing is set right as well. becuase if the base timing is off it throw off the a/f. i am going to recalibrate the wideband, like the manual says to, as well as double check my fuel pressure, and my timing to make sure they are all on the money. so that i can run a few pulls and see how it all works out. i'll have the laptop in the car with me with a friend so we can record and see live readings.
> timing should be at 8 degrees
> my plugs are at .030. (should i go lower)?
> i still have to figure out how to adjust for the water injection. it comes on at about 9spi.


I would re-calibrate, check and set timing, recirculate the BOV (if you can do this), gap the plugs down to .025 just to be safe. 

I would also disable the water injection and run minimal boost. 

With haveing the water injection you do not know the base AF which IMHO is crucial in case you run out of water or that system fails. 

You should be monitoring AF by removing all less than perfect situations and controlling as many variables as possible. I really think you should closely follow the advice above.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

very good point wes.. thanks alot.. i will do that before. anything else


----------

